# The world of PlastiDip



## j_corr (Jan 7, 2014)

seeing as your going for the whole black look I would also do the chrome trim of the grill, that or remove the Chrome outline of the Bow ties.


----------



## Cruze240sx (Aug 20, 2012)

The front end is going into the body shop Monday. A lady backed into my car Thursday while it was parked. So this weekend I wanted to see how it look with black done. I was already thinking on changing the chrome once I get it back from the bodyshop.


----------



## bad_diesel (Mar 11, 2014)

How hard was it to get the chrome trim under the windows off? I wanna dip mine but I won't do it unless o can get it off but I don't wanna break them taking them off

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## marden64 (Dec 1, 2013)

I see you have the rims off. Do you plan on doing those as well?? Looks good so far.


----------



## Cruze240sx (Aug 20, 2012)

bad_diesel said:


> How hard was it to get the chrome trim under the windows off? I wanna dip mine but I won't do it unless o can get it off but I don't wanna break them taking them off
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


It wasn't very hard at all I masked above and under the window leaving a little more than 2inches for pealing. Really wasn't that bad. I'll try and put more photos up tonight, internet at my buddies suck haha


----------



## Cruze240sx (Aug 20, 2012)

I did do the wheels but like I said before internet at buddies house sucks so I will post more pictures tonight. Thank you very much by the way. I like how it all came out


----------



## 99_XC600 (Feb 24, 2013)

Hmmmm...your car look strangely familiar.


----------



## nike12000 (Sep 13, 2013)

looks great man nice job from one dipper to another


----------



## Cruze240sx (Aug 20, 2012)

More photos


----------



## Cruze240sx (Aug 20, 2012)

Thank you very much, next project is Dipping my buddies focus. But it will be the whole car


----------



## Cruze240sx (Aug 20, 2012)

Lol huh no kidding


----------



## trevor_geiger (Nov 29, 2012)

Great job so far! I like where this is going. 


Just Cruzin'


----------



## TGrayEco (Feb 25, 2011)

Looks good! Got a quick question for you, Cruze240sx. When you did the rear window chrome, the piece that's connected to the black plastic exterior piece. How'd you get the excess pd off the plastic without it pulling up from the chrome completely?


----------



## Cruze240sx (Aug 20, 2012)

TGrayEco said:


> Looks good! Got a quick question for you, Cruze240sx. When you did the rear window chrome, the piece that's connected to the black plastic exterior piece. How'd you get the excess pd off the plastic without it pulling up from the chrome completely?


That is a good question, there is a very small tiny separation there and took lots of patients and magical hand lol. I was also lucky haha I read else where people have had issues with that rear chrome piece and plastic. I also had a box cutter if I need it to make that same small separation. But didn't need to.


----------

